# A video of my Whole setup, still need ideas



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

here is a vid of my setup, i definitely need help with the mech, as cheap as possible , i don't have a job -_- so the less the cost the better, mom is looking for a job too, lol im not gonna give you my life story XD heres the vid


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You've got the pneumatic setup for a "Trash Can Trauma prop". Do a search on the forum or across the net. Often referred to as TCT.

I use the same setup for a pneumatic pop-up built into my fence columns.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

See, i kinda do something more scary though


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What are you hoping to use that cylinder for??


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw a really cool vid on YouTube. A guy made a scissor setup and had the prop lunge out toward the ToT's using a pneumatic cylinder. He had it placed in a dark alcove in his haunt. When activated, it lunged out, screamed, and a strobe kicked on. It was scary as hell. Definitely enough to cause someone to soil their pants.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Mortarlover123 said:


> here is a vid of my setup, i definitely need help with the mech, as cheap as possible , i don't have a job -_- so the less the cost the better, mom is looking for a job too, lol im not gonna give you my life story XD heres the vid
> YouTube- Complete Pneumatic system Setup


http://www.phantasmechanics.com/jumper.html would be very cheap to do


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A very simple tombstone pop up would be cheap and easy also. Just mount the cylinder vertically to a 2x4 and add a creepy head and a tombstone.


----------

